# Doppelte Werte nur einmal ausgeben



## asmodis! (31. Mai 2002)

Hi Leutz,

wieder mal ne "interessante" Frage zum Thema SQL:


Ich habe folgende Datenbank Felder:


id       int(10) auto_increment  
kat      varchar(100)          
sub_kat  varchar(100)     
frage    varchar(255)        
antwort  text     
status   int(1)    
autor    varchar(30)      
fr_date  datetime  
an_date  datetime



Als Primärschlüssel is des Feld id da.


Im Feld "kat" stehen öfters mal gleiche Werte, also z.B. wie folgt:



KAT:

Wert1
Wert3
Wert2
Wert1
Wert5
Wert1
Wert2
Wert4
Wert3


Wie schaffe ich es jetzt, folgende ausgabe zu realisieren:

Kat:

Wert1
Wert2
Wert3
Wert4
Wert5




Die Reihenfolge ist hierbei weniger wichtig, wichtig ist mir, das ein Wert der mehr als einmal vorkommt, trotzdem nur einmal ausgegeben wird. Damit ihr euch ungefähr vorstellen könnt was ich vorhab, es geht um n FAQ-Script, also wärs nett wenn jemand die Lösung für mich hat oder mir nen anderen Vorschlag als den mit der Einzelausgabe hat. 

thx schon mal im Voraus,

asmo


----------



## Dario Linsky (31. Mai 2002)

```
SELECT tabelle.kat FROM tabelle GROUP BY tabelle.kat;
```

das müsste klappen.


----------



## asmodis! (31. Mai 2002)

Danke für die Antwort, ich probiers gleich mal aus und hoffe einfach mal das es funzt*fg*


----------



## Daniel Toplak (1. Juni 2002)

Geht auch noch anders:


```
SELECT DISTINCT kat FROM tabelle
```

Gruss Homer


----------

